# Anyone haul equipment as a side gig?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been getting calls to haul backhoes, logs, lumber, etc.

Anyone here do this to make extra income?

Was wondering if I am OK to do on regular insurance? Or do I need some kind of commercial trucking insurance or licensing to haul other peoples equipment?

Have class A CDL and good truck/trailer and my insurance. Somehow I think theres something else I need to pay for to be 100% legal.

Actually wouldn't mind doing it to make extra $ since "hay don't pay".


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

It will vary by state but you will need commercial vehicle insurance, probably some kind of liability insurance to cover your load, and a DOT number with your truck marked with your DOT number.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Since you would be a "for hire" trucker at that point you need to conform to all commercial rules. Commercial liability insurance, cargo insurance, dot amd MC number, proper license plates, dot inspections, dot weigh stations, etc.

Start adding all that up and I bet the "extra" income won't be so extra anymore.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Already have DOT # on truck and trailer. Have inspections. I think I need to talk it over with my insurance agent and see what coverage is for cargo. I already have it for my own cargo.

Currently hauling hay for one other farmer and lumber for a guy that clears land.

Now getting asked to move equipment around like backhoes, skid steers, etc.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If you go interstate then you need to worry about a fuel sticker, log books, etc.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I did that for years couldn't stand the logs and the apportioned tags nonsense 
I'm just staying in PA


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

May need "inland" marine for the cargo you will haul. Been years since was in office that sold commercial insurance but you may find some of the varied items you may haul will need to be insured for that load. Not sure inland marine will want to insure timber and machinery on being hauled by same truck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have Inland Marine
I think I told my agent I wanted insurance to haul my own equipment way back, but I don't know if I'm insured to haul other peoples equipment....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

In Indiana, farm plates (not for hire, haul your own commodities) on a semi tractor are $1200/year. Commercial tags are double. Farm tags exempt from federal heavy highway use tax. Commercial pays everything, need fuel stickers, dot numbers, and lot of headaches!


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

What you might want to look at is "authority". If you're a for-hire carrier, you have to either have authority, or run under someone who has authority. Authority is hard to get. All the doods that have authority will fight you.

Even owner operators have to run under someone's authority...&#8230;&#8230;.it's why they get the short end of the stick. Big investment for the rig, and maintenance...&#8230;&#8230;.and the guy that holds authority just rakes in his share without doing a doggone thing besides providing the owner operator a load. He's makin' risk free bucks on your dime.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah,I just want to be able to do a tractor here, some lumber there. Like a couple short hauls per month.

Not looking to start a trucking company or anything like that.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

There is the problem. Doing everything legal and on the up and up means big money and hauling a couple loads a month isn't going to cover that.

So you either just do it and hope you don't get caught and stockpile lots of money for when you do.

Or you just say no. This is what I do because all it takes is to get popped once hauling for hire without your ducks in a row and anything you ever made is long gone.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

And that is precisely the reason the guy who wants you to haul for him doesnt want to do it himself. He doesnt want the headaches and would prefer you to have them. What a helluva guy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah maybe. Never thought of it as a "headache" lol
Most of the people I've hauled for are pretty nice. Paid me more than I quoted. A guy that does some plumbing work for me asked me to haul an old McCormick tractor. It was easy money I need badly for my kids for college. I hauled 3 loads of rough sawn lumber to a kiln for another guy. Went well.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

farmersamm said:


> What you might want to look at is "authority". If you're a for-hire carrier, you have to either have authority, or run under someone who has authority. Authority is hard to get. All the doods that have authority will fight you.
> 
> Even owner operators have to run under someone's authority...&#8230;&#8230;.it's why they get the short end of the stick. Big investment for the rig, and maintenance...&#8230;&#8230;.and the guy that holds authority just rakes in his share without doing a doggone thing besides providing the owner operator a load. He's makin' risk free bucks on your dime.


Funny all I ever did was go to the Tax commission and the Corporation commission in OKC every year to renew my authority for my small fleet , not 1 person ever protest me ? Yes I did have OO's leased to me pulling pots or grain trailers . It is no big deal get your own authority .


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I was hualing a manlift for a guy. Just had a dually and a trailer. He paid cash, $200 per load 2-10mile huals. Probably did about 20 loads. Think it was a genie s60, like 23k lbs load.

Dont do it anymore, too heavy and dont wana get caught.

I just cant believe how many people around here loading 18 bales on 40 foot trailers. And i am talking 5x6 probably 1300lbs bales. Which is about 23k lbs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sometimes I'll push it when I have to finish up a field. Went over scale at 39,100lb on a 36,000lb tag. 
Everyone leaves their stamped scale tickets in a bin on the desk. Sometimes I look at some of them. One guy came in 91,000lbs on an 80,000lb tractor trailer. 
I used to haul a backhoe behind a triaxle for a guy and he would have me haul a Pettibone, track loader, etc. what I'm seeing are a few small contractors like myself that don't have a trailer want machines hauled to jobsites.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

A 23k lbs load puts my combined weight pretty close to 43,000. Depending on my much crap in in the bed of my truck.
I was pulling my shaker tractor which weighs 23333 full of fuel and was pulled over the state trooper asked me a few questions and his last question was how much does it weigh. I told him exactly how much and he didnt care.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I know a guy that dabbles in this and the solution is HE technically buys the equipment to haul it . that makes all his paperwork and insurance and whatever refer back to the farm and all is good . in his defense he hauls a tractor or maybe 6 a year . he just doesn't do it enough to get paperwork it takes to be a full time hauler , but he'll help a guy out . this may work for you if your just doing local hauling every once in awhile . but if your doing it "legally" you either have to go all in or not at all . they'll permit , tax , just dollar you to death .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Everything I haul belongs to me, whether it does or not. I will haul a tractor to help out a friend. I usually do not charge but find a little cash in the truck seat when I leave.

I do help a friend haul his hay and he does the same for me. No one has ever stopped me to see if I have any paperwork. I do not use my Mack straight truck any more. Just easier to pull the goose with the 7.3 one ton.

No one checking weights and such around here knows enough about farm tags/plates to deal with it. I was in line with the Mack and dual tandem goose. The officer was going down the line checking license and insurance while we waited to cross the scales. He noticed I did not have a CDL, went back and saw the farm tag, then waived me around the scales.

It also helps that I am fairly well known and have the regular deputies cell numbers (the running joke is that I am their closest back up and always carry).

We had a Trooper speak at a cattlemen's meeting last year to help us understand exactly what the rules were. He laughed and said no one really knew, just do not lose any load. We do not need a plate/tag on a trailer if we are pulling Ag related with a farm vehicle. He said that farmers in general were the most professional haulers they saw on the road.


----------

